# Problème de lecture CD Audio



## antmuc (28 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

je viens de recevoir mon iBook G4/800 qui est mon tout premier Mac.
Mon iBook lit sans problème les DVD et les CD de données, mais ne reconnait pas du tout les CD audio... (Pas d'affichage dans le Finder, ni dans iTunes, ni sur le bureau)

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu un problème similaire ou peut-il me donner des pistes pour résoudre ce problème (sinon je devrais envoyer mon iBook en réparation, ce qui est frustrant après avoir attendu si longtemps!!!)

d'avance merci
Antoine


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (28 Novembre 2003)

bah en tout cas, ca n'a pas l'air d'un probleme harware donc pas besoin d'envoyer ton ibook en reparation.


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

Attention il s'agit certainement de CD protéger aujourd'hui les fabricants de CD mettent des protections pour éviter la contrefaçons, le seul problème est que plein de lecteur n'arrive plus à les lire !!
et la aucune parade possible à part aller se plaindre au fabricant qui va changer le CD incriminé pour un non protégé, ils sont aujourd'hui obligé par la loie de te fournir un CD qui fonctionne.
Enfin si le problème vient de la, mais je pense qu'il s'agit de ça !!

@+


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2003)

*Ce sujet* te renseignera sur certains trucs pour passer outre ces «protections».


----------



## semac (28 Novembre 2003)

j'ai les mêmes problèmes avec mon Ibook 933, mais je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de me pencher sur le problème, dès que j'ai un peu de temps (ce WE) je m'en occupe et je te tiens au courant !

Have a good day !






 Un homme heureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(bah oui j'ai eu mon Ibook !)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2003)

J'ai eu le même problème avec mon ibook G4 flambant neuf. Heureusement, j'avais lu sur je ne sais plus quel forum que d'autres avaient eu le même problème et qu'une réinstallation de panther le résolvait. C'est ce que j'ai fais et cela a fonctionné. Il semble que le panther préinstallé pose parfois - Dieu sait pourquoi - problème. L'OS ne montait pas, non plus, les CD vierges. Soit, dit en passant, c'est un peu décevant de la part d'Apple, j'espère qu'ils vont résoudre ce problème car si ce fut facile pour moi de trouver la solution, cela ne le sera sans doute pas pour un débutant.


----------



## antmuc (29 Novembre 2003)

Merci pour toutes ces indications... J'ai en effet trouvé les infos sur le net (forum apple suport) concernant le bug qui concerne les personnes ayant mis a jour 10.3.1 sur la version préinstallée de 10.3. D'autres bugs apparaissaient comme impossibilité de monter mon app numérique etc... Une réinstall a résolu le pb...

Pour ma première expérience Mac, je ne m'attendais pas à cette succession de format / install d'OS dès le premier jour!!!!!


----------



## r e m y (29 Novembre 2003)

Bizarrement  il semble qu'il y ait souvent des soucis avec les versions préinstallées de MacOS X sur les nouveaux Macs.

A la réception d'un Mac neuf il est donc prudent de commencer par réinstaller MacOS X par dessus la version préinstallée. Ca ne prend pas beaucoup de temps et ça évite bien des soucis.


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2003)

antmuc a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour toutes ces indications... J'ai en effet trouvé les infos sur le net (forum apple suport) concernant le bug qui concerne les personnes ayant mis a jour 10.3.1 sur la version préinstallée de 10.3. D'autres bugs apparaissaient comme impossibilité de monter mon app numérique etc... Une réinstall a résolu le pb...
> 
> Pour ma première expérience Mac, je ne m'attendais pas à cette succession de format / install d'OS dès le premier jour!!!!!



Il faut donc réinstaller et ne pas le mettre à jour ou peut-on le mettre à jour ensuite ?

@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sur mon Ibook


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2003)

Personnellement, j'ai fait la mise à jour 10.3.1 et je peux toujours écouter des CD audio.


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2003)

après avoir réinstaller le sytème ou avec le système préinstallé ?

@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sur mon Ibook


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2003)

Après avoir, comme je l'indiquais plus haut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tout réinstallait (option Effacer puis Installer).


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2003)

merci pour l'info, à partir de quel CD tu fais ça ?

@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sur mon Ibook


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2003)

Tout est indiqué p66 du manuel iBook G4 - Premiers contacts. Mais comme je suis de bonne grace ce matin, avec le CD MacOS X Install Disc 1. Pour les applications (Appleworks, THSP4, Deimos Reising et les Dev Tools), il faut utiliser le CD de restauration de logiciels 1 sur 3.


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2003)

merci pour toutes ces infos et je vous tiens au courant si ça fonctionne après réinstalle !

@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sur mon Ibook


----------



## semac (30 Novembre 2003)

Bon super après réinstallation ça marche super bien !

@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sur mon Ibook


----------



## antmuc (30 Novembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Il faut donc réinstaller et ne pas le mettre à jour ou peut-on le mettre à jour ensuite ?
> 
> @+
> 
> ...



J'ai refait la mise à jour à 10.3.1. ensuite et tout fonctionne parfaitement...
Je commence même à vraiment apprécier cette petite machine


----------



## semac (30 Novembre 2003)

idem, aprés réinstallation et mise à jour en 10.3.1 tout fonctionne à merveille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sur mon Ibook


----------



## kokua (30 Novembre 2003)

J' avais fait echo de ce problème il y a une semaine  23 jours et effectivement, le problème à disparu avec la màj ( qui a apporté d' autres stress )


----------



## semac (30 Novembre 2003)

et bien en ce qui me concerne la réinstalle et la mise à jour à tout résolu au niveau de la lecture des CD audio sans apporter d'autres stress mais n'as pas resolu mes soucis (certes légé) avec internet lié au mauvais fonctionnement de java à mon avis


----------



## antmuc (1 Décembre 2003)

Je n'ai pas encore utilisé énormément d'Appli Java mais j'ai testé qq sites où je savais qu'il y avait des applets et pour l'instant tout a marché à merveille...

Quels problèmes rencontres tu exactement?
As-tu les mêmes problèmes avec Safari et IE??


----------



## semac (1 Décembre 2003)

antmuc a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas encore utilisé énormément d'Appli Java mais j'ai testé qq sites où je savais qu'il y avait des applets et pour l'instant tout a marché à merveille...
> 
> Quels problèmes rencontres tu exactement?
> 
> ...



Autre soucis avec Yahoo messenger quand je lance un MP sur yahoo Tachtche et que Yahoo messenger est ouvert (le tout sous OS 9) les réponses des gens avec qui je tchatche apparaissent sur messenger et c'est pratique car pour les vidéosconférences ça se passe sur messenger et bien ça n'arrive plus avec panthère. On dirait qu'il ne peut plus faire de lien entre les 2 applications.

Et puis yahoo messenger plante régulièrment en mode vidéoconférence, ou alors je n'arrive pas à voir la cam de mon correspondant avec un message du genre :"la connexion avec votre correspondant es impossible due à une erreur indeterminée" ou quelque chose du genre, alors qu'en face tout fonctionne à merveille.

Bref rien de grave mais ça ennerve !!


----------



## ficelle (2 Décembre 2003)

pour en revenir au problème de lecture des cd audio, la copine dont j'ai recemment mis en route l'ibook G4 vient de m'appeller paniquée !
dans son cas, j'avais fait une clean install du système après avoir partitionné son disque en deux.
ce problème n'est donc pas limité aux systèmes installés avec les disques de restauration.....
parceque lorsque vous parlez de système preinstallé, c'est bien de restauration avec l'utiitaire qui se lance automatiquement au premier boot, non ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




enfin, plutôt que de tout réinstaller, je préférerais une solution douce, comme le remplacement d'un simple fichier .kext !
une idée ?
a+


----------



## BC20 (2 Décembre 2003)

Ah quoi bon un CD audio avec ITMS... C bien pensé tout ça, non ?


----------



## semac (2 Décembre 2003)

BC20 a dit:
			
		

> Ah quoi bon un CD audio avec ITMS... C bien pensé tout ça, non ?



Oui mais moi j'bosse à l'ancienne avec une galette en dur, d'ailleur je regrette qu'Apple n'est pas fait la fente plus grande les 45 tours de Daniel Guichar ne passe pas dedans


----------



## semac (2 Décembre 2003)

BC20 a dit:
			
		

> Ah quoi bon un CD audio avec ITMS... C bien pensé tout ça, non ?



Oui mais moi j'bosse à l'ancienne avec une galette en dur, d'ailleur je regrette qu'Apple n'est pas fait la fente plus grande mes 45 tours de Daniel Guichar ne passe pas dedans


----------



## antmuc (2 Décembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> parceque lorsque vous parlez de système preinstallé, c'est bien de restauration avec l'utiitaire qui se lance automatiquement au premier boot, non ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le système est déjà installé à la livraison... l'utilitaire qui se lance au premier boot ne sert qu'à installer des applications supplémentaires (appleWorks, Classic, jeux...). 
Mais il se peut que le pb vienne de la MAJ à 10.3.1.
Comme il se peut que le pb n'apparaisse que dans le cas où on installe 10.3.1 après avoir fait la restauration des applis... Si quelqu'un a envie il peut tester tous les cas de figure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne pense pas qu'une solution "simple" existe, puisqu'apparemment c'est un problème de permission au niveau du kernel unix qui empêche de monter les lecteurs supplémentaires (dans mon cas c'était non seulement les CD Audio mais aussi les app num, les mémoires flash et les fichiers dmg!!!). J'ai d'abord essayé de remettre à jour les permissions (solution trouvée sur le forum apple) mais ça n'a pas suffit...


----------



## ficelle (2 Décembre 2003)

antmuc a dit:
			
		

> Le système est déjà installé à la livraison... l'utilitaire qui se lance au premier boot ne sert qu'à installer des applications supplémentaires (appleWorks, Classic, jeux...).



ok, partitionant systematiquement les disques, je n'ai jamais fait attention a ce que contenait le disque à l'origine, et ce malgrés le nombre impressionant de machines que j'ai pu configurer


----------



## antmuc (3 Décembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ok, partitionant systematiquement les disques, je n'ai jamais fait attention a ce que contenait le disque à l'origine, et ce malgrés le nombre impressionant de machines que j'ai pu configurer



Pour ma part c'est la première fois que j'installe ou même utilise un Mac... (par contre j'ai eu l'occasion de formater plus d'un PC)
J'ai hésité à partitionner mon disque (40 Go) et puis j'ai finalement lu des infos sur des forums disant que ce n'était pas forcément nécessaire au niveau fragmentation. Comme en plus beaucoup d'applications semblent utiliser des répertoires par défaut sur le disque principal, j'ai finalement laissé le disque en une partition.
Y-a-t-il des avantages à partitionner sous OS X ou est-ce une affaire de goût?


----------



## ficelle (3 Décembre 2003)

antmuc a dit:
			
		

> Y-a-t-il des avantages à partitionner sous OS X ou est-ce une affaire de goût?



grand débat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour une utilisation bureautique/internet et multimedia léger, ce n'est pas forcement nécessaire, mais des que tu te mets a jouer avec de la video/son numérique, un gros stock d'archives photo, et du boulot pao, c'est plutôt conseillé.
dans le cas de la video ou du son, sur un disque de capacité moyenne, ça peut vite devenir catastrophique.
enfin, perso, je n'aime pas mélanger mes précieux documents avec les dizaines de milliers de fichiers ésotériques contenus dans le système et les applications.

sur l'ibook de "ma" copine, j'ai refait une installation avec archivage de l'ancien système et recuperation des paramètres utilisateur, suivit de l'update 10.3.1. et la lecture audio est ok.
pendant ce temps, toutes ses données perso etaient tranquillement à l'abris sur l'autre partoche !
a+


----------



## azerty (3 Décembre 2003)

antmuc a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Y-a-t-il des avantages à partitionner sous OS X ou est-ce une affaire de goût?



        maintenant, avec la sortie de Panther, il me semble qu'il faut plus que jamais partitionner:

       - une pour OS X.3, donc,
       - une pour OS X.2 (pour palier aux lacunes et autre bug de Panther),
       - une pour OS 9 (tjs bien utile parfois pour dépanner X.2),
       - et une  (au moins) pour ses documents, pour ne pas avoir à y toucher quand il faut réinstaller les précédents... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



     
        à quoi il faut rajouter, pour bien faire, un 2ème DD, sur lequel on mettra des copies-clones de sauvegarde de toutes ces partitions....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







         et puis, ça fait une jolie guirlande de DD sur son bureau, comme ça  (on en a pour son argent, au moins...)


----------



## semac (3 Décembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> maintenant, avec la sortie de Panther, il me semble qu'il faut plus que jamais partitionner:
> 
> - une pour OS X.3, donc,
> - une pour OS X.2 (pour palier aux lacunes et autre bug de Panther),
> ...



Ou alors tu achètes d'occase un LC475 et tu joues à Ping-Pong et plus de souci


----------



## antmuc (4 Décembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> - une pour OS X.3, donc,
> - une pour OS X.2 (pour palier aux lacunes et autre bug de Panther),
> - une pour OS 9 (tjs bien utile parfois pour dépanner X.2),
> - et une  (au moins) pour ses documents, pour ne pas avoir à y toucher quand il faut réinstaller les précédents...
> ...



Ben oui mais en ce qui me concerne, l'iBook G4 est mon tout premier Mac donc
- j'ai jamais utilisé OS 9
- j'ai jamais utilisé OS X.2 !!!
Donc même si je voulais les utiliser je n'ai pas de CD d'install!!!

Quant au 2ème disque dur... Ça va pas être simple dans un iBook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre pour les données c'est certainement utile... Mais moi en nouvel utilisateur, je me suis dit qu'un Mac ça plantait jamais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ai-je été trop optimiste???


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (4 Décembre 2003)

Rien n'est parfait dans la vie.

En general, si tu utilise ton ordi convenablement, il y a peu de risque que ca plante.

Maintenant, on est jamais à l abri d'un geste malheureux ou d'un programme débile qui deregle l'ordi.

Donc mieux vaut prevenir que guerir


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (4 Décembre 2003)

Ca me rapelle une ptite histoire. Mon grand frere, qui utilise dans la vie linux, me vantant les merites de mozilla et autre, a insister pour m installer galeon ou un truc dans le genre (viré depuis longtemps) sur mon ptit imac sous pretexte que ca marche bien. 
Moi je l avais prevenu que j adorai safari (robuste, rapide) et que j avais explorer en dernier recours (compatibilite) et que ca servait a rien qu il m installe ca car j'aime garder que les programmes utiles sur mon ordi.
Bref, tetu, il me l a installeq uand meme pour une demonstration qui m a demontre que cela n apportait rien (poubelle).

LA desagreable surprise a ete que le copier coller ne marchait plus sur l ordi (la c est un comble sur un mac) et je vous jure que c est terrible de plus avoir cette option qu on utilise en permanence.

Ca a ete mon seul probleme sur jaguar et la seule fois ou il a fallu reinstaller tout le systeme.

Donc les bugs ca peut arriver a tout le monde


----------



## parker (8 Décembre 2003)

Je viens également du monde PC suite aux conseils d'un ami qui me disait que sur mac, ce genre de problème n'arrive jamais. Il ajoutait fièrement qu'en cas de gros souci, l'avantage du mac serait toujours de permettre une install sans avoir à tout reconfigurer ensuite, à sauvegarder ses données... Je vois qu'avec ce souci que je rencontre également (ibook G4 933), il m'a légèrement menti.
Si je comprends tout ce qui est dit, il faut que j'efface tout ce que j'ai fait et que je recommence. Le problème est que j'ai plus de 10 Go de données, que ça me gonfle d'avoir à tout réinstaller (softs...), tout reconfigurer (préférences...). Le monde mac serait-il complètement perdu? N'y aurait-il plus aucun avantage quant à la simplicité d'utilisation? Bref, y-a-t-il une solution autre que la réinstall pour ce gros bug (merci Steve)?

Excusez-moi d'être ironique, mais là, je ne m'attendais pas à devoir subir de telles merdes. Il faut que je grave tout, que je me retape toutes les étapes... tout ça pour un bug de base. Je ne sais pas combien de temps cela me prendra, mais sincèrement, vous ne trouvez pas que ça ressemble aux bugs windows ;-)?

Merci de m'aider, ça devient urgent...


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (8 Décembre 2003)

Qui a dit que tu aurai forcement tout a reinstaller.
en reinstallant tu recupereras tous tes fichiers (en tout cas moi j'ai jamais rien perdu). et c'est pas tous les jours que t'as besoin de refaire une reinstallation. Moi j'en ai fait une en 2 ans, d'autres n'en ont jamais fait.

Le cas le plus contraignant est si tu as un gros plantage qui necessite une clean install. Dans ce cas, tu recupereras toutes tes donnees et tes programmes. La seule chose que tu perdras sera toutes les preferences d os X (partage fichier, connection internet) . en 5 min tu peux tout reconfigurer et repartir de plus belle
Maintenant si tu veux partitionner ton disque dur....


----------



## antmuc (8 Décembre 2003)

C'est vrai que ce genre de bug fait quand même super mauvais effet sur un premier Mac.

Tu n'es pas obligé de tout effacer, mais à ta place je ferais de toutes façons une copie de sauvegarde des données avant de faire quoi que ce soit (Solution la plus simple: tu achètes un iPod et stocke tes données dessus, Marketing Apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Moi mon ordi avait 2 heures quand j'ai constaté le problème, donc ça coûtait pas grand chose de repartir de zéro.

Cela dit j'ai maintenant une install clean et j'utilise l'ordi depuis 10 jours et je suis carrément satisfait.
J'utilise Mac et PC en parallèle (Boulot = PC, Perso = Mac) et je m'habitue super vite à Mac OS. Je trouve ça génial à utiliser. 

Tu peux faire une recherche sur le forum Apple/Support, j'ai trouvé des astuces pour régler le problèmes sans tout réinstaller. Moi j'ai choisi la réinstallation complète mais peut-être que ça t'aidera.

Bon courage


----------



## parker (9 Décembre 2003)

Merci de votre aide. Mais aucune solution n'est valable pour le moment. Apple ne m'a toujours pas répondu. Si je dois réinstaller panther, je suis obligé de tout effacer sinon, il ne veut rien savoir (because of upgrade 10.3.1). Sachant que je n'ai pas le temps de graver mes 10 Go, puis de réinstaller tous mes softs et de recopier ces 10 Go pour finir, je crois que je vais abandonner. C'est carrément pire que sur PC. Je n'en reviens pas. J'ai envie de retourner de l'autre côté sans déconner, j'ai tellement le sentiment qu'Apple se fout de moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si quelqu'un a la solution miracle qu'il me le dise, sinon, tant pis, ce ne sera qu'une mauvaise affaire, une mauvaise farce???

Merci.


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (9 Décembre 2003)

Bah fait une installation standard. T es pas oblige d'effacer ton disque et Je vois pas pourquoi tu perdrai tes 10 go de donnees

pfffffff


----------



## arnaud.ll (9 Décembre 2003)

De mon coté je n'ai eu aucun problème avec les cd audios...

Je n'ai pas fait d'installation particulière, j'ai juste fait la màj 10.3.1...

Et je peux dire que mon nibouc lit mieux les cd audios protégés que mon lecteur cd portable qui bloque quelques secondes par moment (grrrr le copy contro qui ne sert à rien d'autres que bref)...

Par contre comparé à mon ancien 6400 je ne peux plus ouvrir un cd-i (un concert de the cure (j'y tiens)) si quelqu'un sait quoi faire...

arnaud, vive le nibouc g4


----------



## vgrivet (2 Janvier 2005)

J'ai le même problème sur imac avec OS 9.2, mais j'ai un powerbook en 9.2 qui le fait.

Je cherche de l'aide !


----------



## vgrivet (3 Janvier 2005)

J'ai eu pas mal de problème ; mon Imac ( 500 Mhz -9.2.2)  le faisait ... puis le faisait plus ;  une fois de plus j'ai trouvé presque  tout seul ( en fait avec l'aide d'un ami que je connais pas  du  forum macplus) la solution ;

Il suffit de rajouter l'extension qui me manquait ( raison inconnue) et qui est "ACCES CD AUDIO"

J'espère que ma bévue et ce forum aideront d'autres iMac-eurs dans la mouise.... parce que on ne peut pa s compter su Apple pour nous aider dans ce genre de situations ; enfin, ils nous font déjà de TRES beaux produits, c'est pas mal.

Bonne année à tous.

VG


----------

